# Stainless Windshield Trim



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Is there a proper way to remove the trim around the windshield and rear window without damaging it? 
Thanks - Paul :confused


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, go to your local auto parts store and order a tool for removing it. Even with the right tool, it can be tricky. The tool will work for both the front and rear glass trim.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

dont break the clips the clips they sell now-a days arent the same,get the right tool,and thanks for the info on my question,almost finish with my ground up resto on my 64-le-mans,thanks again and good luck!~


----------



## larrydiesbach (Sep 23, 2008)

Buy you a windshield clip tool, you should be able to find one of these at an Auto Body shop supply store, or a Auto Parts Store. Worst thing you could do is bend a clip, they are cheap. either that or find a auto glass shop to remove them.arty:arty:

Larry Diesbach
FixMyWindshield.com


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'll pick up one of those tools. Hoping to have my car in the paint shop in the next 2 weeks or so. I'm having a heck of a time deciding on a color. I was going to do aquamarine again, but having second thoughts now. The wife wants it black, but that's not happening (too much dusting for me). I definately want a stock color. Any input?

dtroit - Anytime, I'm sure I'll have a few questions for you also.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I think it looks good as is..or go with the same color again. It looks 'vintage':cheers


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, the paint looks better in the pic than it actually is though. The hood, roof and trunk all have primer showing from years of braving the elements.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The darker the color, the harder it is to keep clean!

Seemed when my car was white it almost washed itself, it looked good all the time. Now with this Blue Charcoal, it overall looks sweet and way better then white, but it shows every little piece of dust too. Then again......Maybe I'm just holding the car to a higher standard.


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

not a problem itsa64,at least you didnt have to slide your car on a flat bed truck to get it home! and battle cancer!go with nocturn blue-the dark blue,just my 2cents if you have blue interior?


----------



## ITSA64 (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, I lucked out. No rust issues and I drove it home about 30 miles on a 105 degree day with no problems. 
I do like that blue, it's one of my favorites. My interior is black, so any color will be match. Paul


----------



## dtroit (Sep 13, 2008)

your car is gonna look great ,check out discount tire direct for rims--the kmc hot wheels they are nice and cheap,if you dont go with the stock rim/tires? good luck-take plenty of pics. during resto-paint!


----------

